# 9mm pencil kits?



## renowb

Are there pencil kits for the 9mm? I have a customer wanting one. Thanks.


----------



## juteck

Pentel makes a 0.9mm, but not a "kit" - they are sold in office supply stores, art stores, and probably places like Hobby Lobby or Michaels. Do a general search for pentel and you'll see what's been done.  Here's one article in the library that would be useful.

http://content.penturners.org/library/pencils/pentel.pdf


----------



## juteck

juteck said:


> Pentel makes a 0.9mm, but not a "kit" - they are sold in office supply stores, art stores, and probably places like Hobby Lobby or Michaels. Do a general search for pentel and you'll see what's been done. Here's one article in the library that would be useful.
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/pencils/pentel.pdf


 

Here's the 0.9mm Pentel from Staples:

Pentel Sharp™ Mechanical Pencils .9mm, Yellow, 2/Pack | Staples®


----------



## chrisk

During my last craft show, one customer asked for a 0.9mm pencil. I told him I have only 0.5 and 0.7mm but with reliable, that is Schmidt mechanisms . After he tried a Cigar pencil, with a 0.7mm Schmidt DSM 2006 mechanism, he purchased the pencil.


----------

